# my new tortoise



## WithLisa (Mar 28, 2015)

I wanted to show off my new girl.  She was scared at first...






But soon started to explore the garden.





As any tortoise she loves colorful things. 





Now she is taking a nap. 





No idea what species she is, but since it's quite cold outside I guess I'll let her sleep in my bed tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2015)

Aw, Lisa! This looks so soft and cuddly. Is it some sort of battery operated plush animal?


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 28, 2015)

No battery, it's just a plush animal with a wire armature.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 28, 2015)

That is very cute. The mouth and eyes are very good. The 3rd picture had me confused for a second.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 28, 2015)

I really want this for my children!! Do you think I could get it in the US?


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 28, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I really want this for my children!! Do you think I could get it in the US?


Sorry, it's one of a kind and I don't even have the pattern anymore.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 28, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Sorry, it's one of a kind and I don't even have the pattern anymore.


Well, I am foolish because I assumed this was purchased! You are an amazing craftswoman!!! I am so impressed!

If you ever happen to come across the pattern or have a desire to make something like this again in the next few years, please contact me! I have four children with great tortoise love and I would eagerly discuss payment and shipping etc.  -Heck! I'd come and pick them up!!!


----------



## phebe121 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow you made that.how awesome you could have your own business us tort lovers would order for sure


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow, the tortoise you made is amazing. What a bummer the pattern is gone


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you! 


TortsNTurtles said:


> What a bummer the pattern is gone


I don't really make patterns for animals like that. Maybe for the shell, but the body is far more difficult to make and requires a lot of improvisation. 
But I already think about making another one, a little more realistic.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 29, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I wanted to show off my new girl.  She was scared at first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so sweet Lisa, I was stunned for a couple of seconds.


WithLisa said:


> I wanted to show off my new girl.  She was scared at first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 29, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I wanted to show off my new girl.  She was scared at first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so sweet Lisa, I was stunned for a couple of seconds.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 29, 2015)

What a beautiful thing. 

Specially no battery, no feeding, no cleaning, no UVB equipment needed. I like it.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 29, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> What a beautiful thing.
> 
> Specially no battery, no feeding, no cleaning, no UVB equipment needed. I like it.


 You're right, with all those "nos" imagine how much money is saved.


----------



## WithLisa (Mar 29, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> no UVB equipment needed.


Not so sure about that... The shell feels quite soft, I hope it's not a case of MBD?


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 30, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Not so sure about that... The shell feels quite soft, I hope it's not a case of MBD?


If that is the case......You can add D3 into his/her food. That is the only way of ensure of D3 souses. 

I don't think too much sun are good for this species of torts, he will loss color very soon!!


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Mar 30, 2015)

Very cool tort!


----------

